# Re: [EVDL] The Zinc Air Battery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] The Zinc Air Battery*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] The Zinc Air Battery*



> On 23 Oct 2007 at 15:39, R Patterson wrote:
> 
> > Not to mention aluminum oxide is a nasty toxic compound. What acts as the
> > opposing electrode in this type of battery?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] The Zinc Air Battery*



> On 23 Oct 2007 at 15:39, R Patterson wrote:
> 
> > Not to mention aluminum oxide is a nasty toxic compound. What acts as the
> > opposing electrode in this type of battery?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] The Zinc Air Battery*


----------

